

Why Mathalicious is wrong about Khan Academy and engineering education - biesnecker
http://biesnecker.com/mathalicious-the-khan-academy-and-more-on-whats-wrong-with-math-education.html

======
jmcqk6
One thing that you can always depend on the HN crowd to do when considering
Khan Academy is to only consider how it works for them personally.

The HN crowd is made up of intelligent people who tend to learn things on
their own. We're autodidacts. For people like us, Kahn Academy is wonderful.
As a general educational solution, it's going to fail just as badly as every
other general educational solution out there.

It's not because it's a bad idea. It's because there is no generalizable
educational solution. Until we're comfortable with the idea that education is
personal and we allow everyone to gain that personalized education, we're
going to continue waffle around with solutions that provide some hope and
excitement for a year or two before burning out.

